# Home Inspections



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey everyone I just started a side business as a home inspector. I went through a certification course from Inspection Certification Association (ICA) and am now a member of ASHI (American Society of Home Inspectors). This is an after 5 and weekends job for now but hopefully in a few years it can be my primary income. I do great work for a good price and have inspected 100 year old homes and brand new construction and offer reports in a nice understandable format, as well as offering testing for radon, meth, mold, and lead in water. I have a baby girl on the way in 6 weeks and while I have a nice day job could use extra work. If anyone is buying/selling a home and wants an affordable home inspection please give me an email or phone call. I can do inspections in Davis/Salt Lake/Utah county, but again after 5 or on weekends.

[email protected]
8015602890


----------

